# Erste Nvidia GeForce GTX 465 im Preisvergleich!



## butter_milch (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ersten Exemplare der GTX 465 sind im Preisvergleich angekommen. Geizhals.at listet ein Exemplar von Palit zu einem Preis von *292,26€*. Damit ist die Karte nur *8,19€* billiger als eine GTX 470 vom gleichen Hersteller.

Die gleiche Karte von anderen Herstellern gibt es schon zu diesen Preisen:

Gainward: 296,90€
Inno3D: 301,93€
Sparkle: 297,51€
Vergleicht man die angeblichen technischen Daten der GTX 465 mit den Daten der GTX 470, kann man von ersterer deutlich weniger Leistung erwarten, was ein Indiz dafür ist, dass der Preis bis zum Release noch fallen wird.

Sollte dies nicht passieren und sich das Gerücht, um den End of Life-Status der GTX 470 bewahrheiten, wird sich der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den beiden neuen Top-Karten von Nvidia (GTX 465 und 480) deutlich vergrößern, ohne dass der Preisunterschied dem Trend folgt. Potentielle Käufer der GTX 470 sollten also schnell handeln.

Quellen:

gtx 465 in Grafikkarten/PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
gtx 470 in Grafikkarten/PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/102028-nvidia-gtx470-bereits-im-end-life-status.html
Geforce GTX 465 ab 2.6., angeblich mit 200 Watt TDP - geforce, nvidia, directx 11, geforce gtx 480, geforce gtx 470
Geforce GTX 470 und GTX 480: Test der GF100-Generation mit SLI - Update: DX11-Techdemos von AMD - geforce, nvidia, fermi


----------



## Muhuj (30. Mai 2010)

Dann kaufe ich lieber die Gtx 470 oder eine 5850 

Ich denke 230-260€ wäre angebrachter! 

Gruß


----------



## Player007 (30. Mai 2010)

Also die GTX 470 ist ja auch schon ca. 50 € günstiger zu haben, daher wird man die GTX 465 wahrscheinlich auch so für 250 € bekommen.
Würde ich mal vermuten


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2010)

Player007 schrieb:


> Also die GTX 470 ist ja auch schon ca. 50 € günstiger zu haben...



Echt, wo denn?


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2010)

Ich sag da zu nVidia mit der ganzen Fermi Schose im Moment nur noch das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (30. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Echt, wo denn?



Preisentwicklung für Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 470, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2010)

Player007 schrieb:


> Also die GTX 470 ist ja auch schon ca. *50 €* günstiger zu haben.



Ich hab das hierauf bezogen



butter_milch schrieb:


> Die ersten Exemplare der GTX 465 sind im  Preisvergleich angekommen. Geizhals.at listet ein Exemplar von Palit zu  einem Preis von *292,26€*.



Somit hätte die GTX 470 nur ca. 250 Euro gekostet, was nur schwer vorstellbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## Ston3 (30. Mai 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hab das hierauf bezogen
> 
> 
> 
> Somit hätte die GTX 470 nur ca. 250 Euro gekostet, was nur schwer vorstellbar gewesen wäre.



Wieso die 470 kosten jetzt um die 300 Euro also wenn man ein paar wochen wartet kommt die 465 vill auch bei 250€ an


----------



## butter_milch (30. Mai 2010)

Time will tell


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Mai 2010)

Ston3 schrieb:


> Wieso die 470 kosten jetzt um die 300 Euro also wenn man ein paar wochen wartet kommt die 465 vill auch bei 250€ an



Wo kostet denn die nur 300€...hätte gern 2x die Asus oder EVGA...würde die beiden sehr gerne für diesen Preis beziehen...Link bitte...


----------



## butter_milch (30. Mai 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wo kostet denn die nur 300€...hätte gern 2x die Asus oder EVGA...würde die beiden sehr gerne für diesen Preis beziehen...Link bitte...



Link steht in den Quellen. Die sind nicht umsonst angegeben. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um eine Karte von Palit. Eine von Asus kostet 30€ mehr und hat ein grünes PCB - nix gut.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Link steht in den Quellen. Die sind nicht umsonst angegeben. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um eine Karte von Palit. Eine von Asus kostet 30€ mehr und hat ein grünes PCB - nix gut.



Genau das meinte ich eigentlich auch...man geht immer vom günstigsten aus, aber mal ehrlich...Palit!? Und dann noch Grün!? Nene bei mir nicht.


----------



## butter_milch (30. Mai 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich eigentlich auch...man geht immer vom günstigsten aus, aber mal ehrlich...Palit!? Und dann noch Grün!? Nene bei mir nicht.



Nicht böse sein, aber kannst du überhaupt lesen? Asus hat das grüne PCB und natürlich kann man vom günstigsten Hersteller ausgehen, denn die Karten an sich sind absolut identisch!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Mai 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein, aber kannst du überhaupt lesen? Asus hat das grüne PCB und natürlich kann man vom günstigsten Hersteller ausgehen, denn die Karten an sich sind absolut identisch!



Ja kann ich, hab nur nicht alle Links angeguckt...also meine Asus (die auf Arbeit) Gtx 470 die ich verkaufe hat nen schwarzes PCB...ich gucke mir die Dinger vor dem Kauf immer an....(das ist der Vorteil wenn man in nem Compiladen arbeitet)...hier arbeite ich, und diese Karte meine ich:CSV Computer - Service & Vertrieb - günstig Computer und Elektronik

Die meinte ich vorhin auch, und trotz MA Rabatt komme ich nicht auf 300€ aber ist ja jetzt auch egal denke ich...möchte mich nicht streiten...


----------



## Player007 (30. Mai 2010)

So und schon gibts die für 275€ 
Point of View GeForce GTX 465, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (NE5TX465F1002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Skysnake (30. Mai 2010)

oh wau ganze 5 Stück, das ja ne unglaubliche Menge [/Ironie ]


----------



## thysol (30. Mai 2010)

Player007 schrieb:


> So und schon gibts die für 275€



Der Preis ist auch deutlich angebrachter. 300 euro waeren einfach zu teuer gewesen.


----------



## tils (30. Mai 2010)

kein mensch braucht die 465, niemand. das einzige, was den fermi ausmacht ist die sibgle-gpu peformance des top-models. und evtl. physX oder der treiber. aber das macht den stromhunger und die schwierige silent-kühlung nicht wett. also ich würde für ne 5850 so 250€ bezahlen und für die 465 maximal maximal 200€


----------



## butter_milch (1. Juni 2010)

Die Karte liegt leistungsmäßig meist nicht weit vor der GTX260 und sollte damit nicht mehr als diese kosten. DX11 ist kein Argument für 100€ Aufpreis. Ich persönlich würde immer noch zur GTX470 für 300€ greifen.


----------



## X48-Power (1. Juni 2010)

Die Karte ist nicht nur in der Anschaffung sondern auch im Unterhalt zu teuer. Das haben alle Fermi´s gemeinsam. Ich hoffe ja noch das NV demnächst irgendwas an den Chips macht um sie kühler, stromsparender und billiger zu machen ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für die Jungs. 

MfG


----------



## facehugger (1. Juni 2010)

Erst ab 200€ interessant. Für die gebotene Leistung frisst sie immer noch zuviel Strom.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

tils schrieb:


> kein mensch braucht die 465, niemand. das einzige, was den fermi ausmacht ist die sibgle-gpu peformance des top-models. und evtl. physX oder der treiber. aber das macht den stromhunger und die schwierige silent-kühlung nicht wett. also ich würde für ne 5850 so 250€ bezahlen und für die 465 maximal maximal 200€



Hust, Hust, dir ist schon klar, das in SP Flotingpoint die 5870 fast gleich auf liegt und in DP die GTX 400er Serie absolut zersägt! 

Wenn du die GPU zum rechnen usen willst, dann geht das mit der GTX in SP noch ganz gut, weil Cuda da ganz gute Bibliotheken hat. Ati holt da aber immer weiter auf, und man muss sagen zwischen Cuda Code und OpenCL ist jetzt nicht mehr der riesen Unterschied. nVidia hat ja bei OpenCL Cuda mit eingebracht!

Sobald du aber DP brauchst, dann kannste die GTX vergessen. Die 5870 ist ein vielfaches schneller. Wenn DP also ne 5870 ohne ECC oder ne Tesla mit ECC, wobei die 5870 fast schon interessanter ist trotz fehlendem ECC, weil mans halt auch einfach 2 mal rechnen lassen kann und trotzdem noch fast billiger weg kommt.


----------



## tils (1. Juni 2010)

sorry, ich kapier den zusammenhang mit meinem post nich


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

tils schrieb:


> kein mensch braucht die 465, niemand. das einzige, was den fermi ausmacht ist die sibgle-gpu peformance des top-models. und evtl. physX oder der treiber. aber das macht den stromhunger und die schwierige silent-kühlung nicht wett. also ich würde für ne 5850 so 250€ bezahlen und für die 465 maximal maximal 200€



sibgle-gpu performance

Damit meinteste sicher selbige gpu performance, und da ist Ati halt nVidia sehr vorraus. Solange man nicht nur zocken will ist Ati die eindeutig bessere Wahl im Moment.


----------



## tils (1. Juni 2010)

sorry, ich hab mich vertippt. das N ist neben dem B. eigentlich meinte ich SINGLE-GPU und redete nur von der Spielepeformance. sorry


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2010)

Achso  

Jo die 3D Performance von der GTX480 ist schon das einzigste was ihn herausstellt, die sehr starke Tesselation Leistung, und halt der größere VRam im Vergleich zur Standart 5870, wobei die 2GB Variante dies wieder relativiert.

Sobalds darum geht die GPU aber zu Berechnungen zu benutzen versägt die Ati die nVidia, da dies meist dann in DP erfolgt. Wenn nicht, dann steht nVidia durch den cache wohl besser da und halt die besseren Bibliotheken, wie schon angesprochen.


----------

